# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Command & Conquer : "just mod it up".

## Koma

C&C "Generals2/F2P/Reboot" est peut-être mort ou congelé au fond d'un réfrégirateur au 50e sous-sol des locaux d'EA, ça n'empêche pas les fans acharnés de la licence culte de Westwood de continuer à la faire exister comme au bon vieux temps.
 Bonnes nouvelles, frères et soeurs du champ de bataille, enfants du Tiberium, groupies de Kane et autres bonhommes élevés à coups d'après-midi entière en null modem à refaire l'affrontement final GDI vs Nod à Sarajevo ou à parier que "sur cette map, Roger, je te nique ton collecteur en 45 minutes chrono et je te powne sans le canon à ions", ca va ma phrase est pas trop longue.

 Bonnes au pluriel, comme les gros canons jumelés turgescents d'un Mammouth donc, parce que ce sont 2 gros mods pour 2 C&C qui se mettent à jour et approchent de leur phase finale.

*Every single night and every single day, imma do my C&C thang.*

 Le premier, déjà posté hier sur le topic des niouzes JV du forum CPC, c'est Renegade X, un projet un peu fou mais attachant, celui de redonner vie au C&C le plus tarte jamais sorti, le FPS éponyme qui mettait en scène Nick Parker, ses gros biscottos, son masque de ski avec des loupiotes intégrées, et ses vannes de merde. le mal aimé des fans. L'accident industriel parti d'une idée géniale (vivre C&C en vue subjective) et flingué  pendant son dév par l'éditeur (le jeu était à l'origine beaucoup plus fidèle visuellement à la DA d'origine, et devait être plus orienté infiltration à la manière d'un vrai commando).
 Renegade X est donc une version remontée du jeu d'origine, un stand-alone (il fonctionne sans le jeu de base, c'est un remake sur Unreal engine) qui propose bien une campagne solo (mais assez inintéressante car très mal foutue, enfin c'était encore le cas la dernière fois que je l'ai testé, l'an dernier), mais sa principale raison d'être, c'est évidemment son concept de FPS stratégique multijoueur, mixant infanterie, véhicules et gestion de base à la manière de certains de ses cousins comme Nuclear Dawn ou Battlfield.


 Okay, le remix du morceau culte du jeu est vraiment horrible, mais le trailer a l'honnêteté de proposer du gameplay et un éventail représentatif du contenu du jeu, chose qui devient rare même dans le milieu indé. Du contenu, vous pouvez aussi en voir sur cette vidéo compilant des enregistrements réalisés par un beta testeur (par contre Frank, si tu pouvais revenir le temps de leur filer un coup de main pour la musique steuplé, parce que vraiment là...).


 Si ses créateurs arrivent à se faire accepter par Steam, le jeu pourrait bénéficier d'une véritable impulsion pour peupler ses serveurs et se faire une petite place dans la communauté. Chose qui n'est pas encore acquise à l'heure actuelle, de même que les droits détenus par EA que les moddeurs devront négocier pour une publication sur la plateforme de Valve.
 La relation des fans de C&C avec EA est compliquée. Pendant longtemps, EA a été perçu (souvent à raison) comme l'ogre vénal qui a détruit la licence Command & Conquer à petit feu, épisode après épisode, en cherchant à la rendre plus grand public et en lissant les contenus sujets à polémique (Generals et sa DA comico-fantaisiste sera la première "victime" de ce choix).
 Les derniers bons jeux C&C sont considérés être ceux qui ont encore été développé par les dernières équipes du Westwood originel (Generals et C&C 3), alors que les derniers jeux sortis (Red alert 3 et C&C 4) ont été au mieux reçu tièdement (pour ne pas dire "n'existent pas aux yeux des puristes de la saga").
 EA semble parfois avoir des sursauts de conscience, comme quand au milieu des années 2000, ils autorisent les fans à publier des mods sous licence reprenant le contenu de Renegade 2, annulé en pré-production et qui devait reprendre l'univers de Red alert.
 Mais depuis, de l'eau a coulé sous les ponts. Red Alert 3 et C&C 4 sont sortis pour rappelert que quand EA veut bousiller une licence, l'éditeur sait comment s'y prendre, le reboot tantôt suite de Generals tantôt F2P a été rangé dans les cartons devant le peu d'entrain des joueurs (même si Canard PC estimait dans ses dernières previews que le jeu avait un fort potentiel)... et avant même que son gameplay ne soit présenté au public, la 3e et dernière tentative de FPS Command & Conquer (sobrement intitulé Tiberium), envisagé par EA en pleine époque du succès des FPS militaires, n'aura jamais été plus loin que des concepts couchés sur papiers et quelques modèles 3D.
 Soufflant tantot le chaud, tantôt le froid, il est encore trop tôt pour savoir si ce stand alone pourrait trouver un chemin vers Steam et son écosystème... Ou alors une sortie gratuite mais sur Origin ?
 En attendant, vous pouvez y jouer sans bootstrapper DRM gratuitement, ou avant ça, consulter le changelog complet.

*Red is not dead.*

 L'autre morceau de choix dont je voulais vous parler, c'est le mod *Rise of the Reds* pour C&C Generals, qui rajoute 2 factions, ces affreux commies, leurs grandes dents aiguisées et leurs peaux de bêtes sur le dos, venus manger nos femmes et nos enfants, et leurs copains d'Europe continentale.

 La dernière MAJ du mod date d'il y a plus de deux ans, ce gros coup de lustre ne peut que vous inciter à réinstaller un STR génialissime, dont le développement sulfureux (notamment à cause de l'actualité sur l'invasion de l'Irak par la coalition occidentale, entrée en résonnance avec le contenu du jeu) n'aura pourtant pas détruit les qualités de game design et le fun que procure le titre seul ou accompagné. Petite précision tout de même : il faut l'extension Zero Hour pour faire fonctionner le mod.
 Débuté il y a maintenant 11 ans, Rise of the reds avait pour origine de réinsérer les troupes russes évincées de la partie dans ce reboot de la saga.

Sa première version naitra en 2006, avant que les moddeurs laissent le projet en plan. Un autre activiste du modding C&C reprendra tout à zéro en 2008, et le mod connaîtra deux sorties publiques avant de fusionner avec un autre mod dédié au même jeu, Rise of Europe, introduisant fin 2012 aux côtés des russes une 5e faction, l'Alliance européenne continentale, via le patch 1.8. 

La dernière MAJ datait de début 2013, et le jeu continue lentement mais surement son chemin vers une version 2.0 espérée pour cette année.

Le nouveau patch ajoute un certain nombre de petites features au mod et prend en compte les retours des joueurs collectés sur la version précédente, tout en ajoutant du contenu dans les factions du jeu.

A terme, la version 2.0 devrait permettre de choisir 3 généraux dans chaque faction qui pousseront les tactiques propres à chaque faction et son identité.
 Contrairement à Zero Hour, l'extension officielle dans laquelle les généraux étaient choisis pendant la préparation de la partie, les sous-factions dans le mod seront attribuées ingame au tout début de la partie, comme la chose était prévue à l'origine dans la beta du jeu de Westwood à l'époque de son développement. Les sous-factions seront complètement retravaillées, remplaçant celles de Zero Hour, et le mod, en plus de proposer une centaines d'unités différentes, ajoutera aussi deux campagnes solo scénarisées, et un mode de jeu similaire au mode Challenge de Zero Hour.
 Les gars de SWR prods savent comment faire baver les fans, alors on croise les doigts pour que ça roule pour eux, et en attendant la sortie de la 1.85 teasée ici, on retourne s'occuper sur Grey Goo.
 Comme d'habitude, ils préfèrent n'avancer aucune date de sortie finale pour ne pas décevoir les impatients, mais qui sait, si ça marche bien pour eux cette année et avec Eugen qui prépare sournoisement le retour du C&C-like français dans leur coin, 2015 pourraît bien être une année millésimée pour les fans de RTS.
Le site dédié au mod avec le FAQ.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## seb4771

Voilà :

http://www.moddb.com/mods/rise-of-the-reds/downloads/rise-of-the-reds-version-185

et non, y'a pas de poisson avec ce mods, pourtant j'y aurais cru  ::):

----------


## Koma

Merci d'avoir passé le lien, DL en cours  :Bave:

----------


## vegetouz

Pour c&c ZH j'avais dégoté ceci il y a longtemps, ça permet de lancer le jeu sans bidouiller à chaque fois les fichiers, bref c'est vraiment cool, d'autant qu'il y a aussi myriade de mods:http://www.cncsaga.com/567-gestionnaire-de-mods-crosus.htm

----------


## Ultimex

Le lien de dl sur le site ne marche pas, est-ce que c'est le cas pour d'autres ?

----------


## Koma

Lequel de lien ?

ROTR aucun souci chez moi. RX c'est un torrent.

----------


## Ultimex

Hop désolé, je parlais du lien donné par seb4771 plus haut qui ne fonctionnait pas chez moi, mais je l'ai récupéré directement sur le site dédié du mod.

----------

